# Flushmount Ceiling Tiles



## DAdams982 (Jul 6, 2010)

simon said:


> I searched through previous posts and couldn't find any ideas for this problem.
> 
> I installed a door to create a laundry room in a recently finished basement (thanks to this forum for the help). The laundry room already had a drop ceiling grid in place so I bought new tiles and installed them. However when the door is opened, it is too tall for the drop ceiling to be installed in that area. Luckily there is no electrical, plumbing, etc. in this area so I would just like to flush mount the ceiling tiles in this area to the joists above.
> 
> Does anyone know of the best way to do this? Can I just screw them in with screws and washers (not very pretty)? What about gluing them up with some sort of adhesive? Any ideas are appreciated, thanks.


You can use the stuff I am going to use for my basement finish... the Ceiling Link grid is flush against the joists.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Look on the Armstrong web site for the ptoduct you need. They also carry it my local Home Depot store, here on Long Island.
Ron


----------



## DAdams982 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Look on the Armstrong web site for the ptoduct you need. They also carry it my local Home Depot store, here on Long Island.
> Ron


I dont think Armstrong makes OptiGrid anymore.. at least I cannot find it. Home Depot sells CeilingMAX.. but man is that expensive in comparison.


----------



## simon (Oct 8, 2007)

So I bought the CeilingMax grid from Home Depot. I could not imagine doing an entire room with that product. Just the small area I am doing cost $50. This should work fine. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

